# CFB Trenton Open House



## WingsofFury (6 Jul 2009)

All in all a great weekend, here's a few photos with more to come.


----------



## gaspasser (6 Jul 2009)

Great pics so far.  Sunday was a great day for the AF. The Snowbirds were able to do their high show, which is longer and better in the Ohh-Aahh department.  The C-17 did a cool job with take offs and landings within 2000m, waaay cool.  The Centennial CF-188 standing on it's tail just floored me.  
Nice views of the 17 there Attila...I have a few of the same...LOL
 ;D


----------



## WingsofFury (8 Jul 2009)

Thanks BYT Driver - it really was a nice day for an air show.  Your thoughts on the 7' tall fence??  ;D


----------



## karl28 (8 Jul 2009)

WingsofFury   

        Thank you for posting the pics . I was hoping to attended the show but had to work that weekend thanks again .


----------



## WingsofFury (9 Jul 2009)

Not a problem Karl28, glad I could help. 

424 Squadron had a very busy Sunday with 2 rescues during the day which meant they couldn't do more than a flyby on Sunday while en route to another emergency.  






Then there were the Skyhawks...always a favourite!
















And a couple of jumpers from the Canadian Forces Land Advanced Warfare Centre, one of which got caught in some wicked winds and ended up landing in the trailer park to the east of the base and was picked up by 424.


----------



## WingsofFury (9 Jul 2009)

And finally some people and animal shots...


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Jul 2009)

As usual, great shots!!


----------



## benny88 (9 Jul 2009)

I must be just out of frame in that shot of the 424 crest....creepy.


----------



## WingsofFury (9 Jul 2009)

Thanks again Moe, I always appreciate your kind words. 

Benny - do you want a face to your name?  Assuming you were the dude stamping the passes...??


----------



## benny88 (9 Jul 2009)

WingsofFury said:
			
		

> Benny - do you want a face to your name?  Assuming you were the dude stamping the passes...??




Hahaha! Such is the life of an OCdt. That was me for most of the weekend.


----------



## WingsofFury (9 Jul 2009)

Yes, you certainly held your own...  And you managed a breather as well...lol  There's a lot more pics that I'm sending in to you guys, you'll see the CD.

Late Edit - sorry, didn't know if you wanted the photo up or not so I removed it.


----------



## gaspasser (9 Jul 2009)

> And a couple of jumpers from the Canadian Forces Land Advanced Warfare Centre, one of which got caught in some wicked winds and ended up landing in the trailer park to the east of the base and was picked up by 424.


Hope this quote thing works....WoF, the jumper was picked up by the Flight Line (B*tch Bus) at the OLCO gas station.  Somehow, the jumper has a few cuts and scraps and went to TMH for a checkout, not the MIR, which is strange.  
I was by the tower for that and we all wondered where the H he was headed, winds were very bad on saturday.
Great pics...I'm trying to see if you got me in any of them.... :blotto:


----------



## WingsofFury (9 Jul 2009)

Yikes - I saw the Griff over there and thought they had to rappel down to pick him out of a tree or something... ;D

Let me go through my shots, I'm not sure if I got any tower shots at this show, but if I do I'll post them for certain.


----------



## karl28 (9 Jul 2009)

WingsofFury 

Awesome pics keep them coming


----------



## WingsofFury (9 Jul 2009)

Here's some parade shots...


----------



## WingsofFury (9 Jul 2009)

And a couple of the flybys during the parade...


----------



## WingsofFury (9 Jul 2009)

And finally some flying shots...


----------



## Armynewsguy (10 Jul 2009)

Not that I had much time for pictures but here are a few that I took.

Armynewsguy


----------



## Armynewsguy (10 Jul 2009)

Afew more.


----------



## Armynewsguy (10 Jul 2009)

A few more.


----------



## Armynewsguy (10 Jul 2009)

Last two.

Armynewsguy


----------



## gaspasser (11 Jul 2009)

More great shots, guys.  Too bad the little digi cam I took takes really small shots.  I had some nice ones of the WWII planes as they taxi'd past the tower.  Looks like you two were in a lot of places that some weren't allowed to go...Parade #6 shows a friend of mine who is uterly fantastic on the drums!!!


----------



## PuckChaser (11 Jul 2009)

I ended up going on Sunday, awesome weather and a great day to introduce the girlfriend to aircraft (she's never been in one, or seen an airshow). I was amazed with the Snowbirds ability to fly formations perfectly with the #2 aircraft missing. It was like someone just cut the plane out of the formation, and everyone else just stayed perfectly in line.


----------



## WingsofFury (12 Jul 2009)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> Looks like you two were in a lot of places that some weren't allowed to go...Parade #6 shows a friend of mine who is uterly fantastic on the drums!!!



Hey there BYT Driver - All my shots were taken from public access locations.  During the parade I was on the Western bleachers and during the show I was on the Western fence side by the active ramp from the performers location.

The parade in the morning was amazing, just wish the sun could have come out for a while!  The band players certainly have a lot of talent and I just loved the sound of pipes and drums. 

Kudos to everyone involved in the 2 day event!


----------



## gaspasser (12 Jul 2009)

WoF, no worries.
Glad you like the pipes and drums.  There's certainly alot of us around here.  I've just started with the 413 P&D, nowheres near any good.  The drummer on the far right is an open class competition drummer. He can make those sticks dance!  
Don't forget about the Trenton Scottish Irish Festival coming up in September...slight advertising plug there.
Keep the great pics coming...
Regards BYTD


----------



## Fishbone Jones (12 Jul 2009)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> WoF, no worries.
> Glad you like the pipes and drums.  There's certainly alot of us around here.  I've just started with the 413 P&D, nowheres near any good.  The drummer on the far right is an open class competition drummer. He can make those sticks dance!
> Don't forget about the Trenton Scottish Irish Festival coming up in September...slight advertising plug there.
> Keep the great pics coming...
> Regards BYTD



Speaking of plugs. Doesn't the bass drummer like the sound of the pipes ;D


----------



## gaspasser (13 Jul 2009)

HeeHee, I know that guy, too...you'd think a guy who's around jet engines all day would get used to them or have a hearing problem.  The wail of pipes can be overwhelming for one's ears when you're that close, there's times I wish I had mine in when the band starts up!.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (13 Jul 2009)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> HeeHee, I know that guy, too...you'd think a guy who's around jet engines all day would get used to them or have a hearing problem. The wail of pipes can be overwhelming for one's ears when you're that close, there's times I wish I had mine in when the band starts up!.



You should try listening to the feedback they produce in hearing aids :blotto:


----------



## gaspasser (13 Jul 2009)

I'm not that old yet!!! ;D
Any more pics WoF?
I know I had the "under the plane" view, but I also had a crummy digital camera...yours and attilla's make great desktops....too bad you couldn't sell some of them for charity or something???
 :2c:


----------



## WingsofFury (13 Jul 2009)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> I'm not that old yet!!! ;D
> Any more pics WoF?
> I know I had the "under the plane" view, but I also had a crummy digital camera...yours and attilla's make great desktops....too bad you couldn't sell some of them for charity or something???
> :2c:



Working on a few more from all the shows so far this year, and I'll post them once I have them. 

FYI, not sure if you know but WofF and Attila are the same person...me. 

Thanks for the comment about the pictures, I'm glad that people enjoy them.  I'm just starting out this year with photography and as such I don't have the kind of gear that could potentially give my shots that little bit extra.  I'm hoping to purchase that gear this summer and practice on it all winter.

As for selling them, I really don't think I'm there yet.  I do get published (World Air Show News, Canadian Defence Review) and other places (like the occasional DND piece), but for now it's still about learning for me.  I've sent CD's of the shots that I take to every air show that I go to (Bagotville, Wings and Wheels, Orillia, Trenton) and I've also started creating CD's for squadrons that perform at the shows (Viper West @ Bagotville, Maryland ANG Hogs at Bagotville and St. Thoomas, MASS ANG Eagles at St. Thomas), and have also created pieces and photos for 424 SAR SQN out of Trenton and also a piece and photos of a Force Protection EX that took place up at CFB Borden a little while ago.  Finally, I'm working with a graphic designer in the creation of a couple of posters for the Century CF-18 team, the Snowbirds, Hawk One, and the Golden Centennaire, and the Skyhawks which are going to contain shots that I've taken.  

Here's hoping it all turns out well, and thanks again for your kind words.


----------



## WingsofFury (15 Jul 2009)

Complete CFB Trenton Air Show Album - CFB Trenton Open House


----------



## benny88 (15 Jul 2009)

Haha the passport stamper at 424 you've captured is not I! benny88 eludes the paparazzi once more.


----------



## gaspasser (15 Jul 2009)

Wof, great album on photobucket..
Um, the lady's photo on page 3, know her?  I do..LOL
Oh, did you happen to get any photos of the...um...extended failed take off this afternoon?
All is well, the pilot walked away.


----------



## WingsofFury (16 Jul 2009)

Benny - I'll get you next time...muwwahahahhaa!!! 

BYT Driver - thanks.  The lady on page #3, yes, I do know her, her name deceives me at this point.  Tell her that Attila is waiting for an email so that he can send her the picture.  :nod:

RE: T-33 that aborted takeoff...ya, I heard about it.  Apparantly it was flying south to its new owner in Texas.  I was wondering who's it was when I saw it over by 424's hangar but couldn't see any markings on it for the fence.  Glad to hear the pilot is ok and that nobody was seriously hurt.


----------



## ruckmarch (16 Jul 2009)

Yes it could have been a lot worse. I was the first on the scene actually, and the person that got him out of the cockpit, dragged him away from the smoking and leaking plane, before the sar techs with a stretcher and fire fighters showed up.

I had to jump over the fence on RCAF road to do this


----------



## WingsofFury (16 Jul 2009)

Quick thinking Ruckmarch, glad the barbed wire didn't get ya.


----------



## ruckmarch (17 Jul 2009)

WingsofFury said:
			
		

> Quick thinking Ruckmarch, glad the barbed wire didn't get ya.



That was the least of my worries at the time. It's a shame the news outlets are reporting the pilot walked away "by himself". A fire fighter emailed CTV and said they were there 30 secs after the crash....where were they when I was struggling to get him out?


----------



## WingsofFury (17 Jul 2009)

ruckmarch said:
			
		

> That was the least of my worries at the time. It's a shame the news outlets are reporting the pilot walked away "by himself". A fire fighter emailed CTV and said they were there 30 secs after the crash....where were they when I was struggling to get him out?



There's always a response time unless the fire and emergency crews are at the location where the incident occurs.  If they were there 30 seconds after the crash, I'd say they got there pretty damn quickly.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (17 Jul 2009)

ruckmarch said:
			
		

> That was the least of my worries at the time. It's a shame the news outlets are reporting the pilot walked away "by himself". A fire fighter emailed CTV and said they were there 30 secs after the crash....where were they when I was struggling to get him out?



Hey you can always put it on your brag sheet for your next PDR review!


----------



## gaspasser (17 Jul 2009)

Not bad, at least it'll make some people not take you for granted...can't say I could put anything like that down...I left the hospital without the MO...lots of medics! no MO...BUT I knew the plane had already crashed and he thought it was about to and would have delayed.
Then again, the ambulance crew wasn't needed much.  Good place to drop out of the sky was right there next to the fire hall and across from the SAR techs... good work by all!!!


----------



## ruckmarch (23 Jul 2009)

Finally....a correct account of what happened

Opening of small hatch in mid-air caused crash 
Posted By LUKE HENDRY, SUN MEDIA 
Posted 23 hours ago
  

The July 15 crash of a former military aircraft at CFB Trenton was caused by the mid-air opening of a small hatch, the Canadian Forces says. 

A privately owned Canadair T-33 Silver Star nearly ended up on RCAF Road after an aborted takeoff around 12:12 p. m. The plane had left the base's Mountain View detachment in Prince Edward County earlier in the day and stopped at the base. It was headed for Ft. Worth, Texas, when a problem arose. 

"The aircraft crash resulted from the left-side armament door in the nose area of the aircraft fully opening while airborne," Capt. Mark Peebles said yesterday in a news release. 

"The pilot brought the aircraft back to the ground but was unable to stop the aircraft before leaving the end of the runway." 

He said the pilot managed to avoid lights near the runway, but the plane sped off the tarmac, crashing through a fence and across a road before stopping just short of the base's western perimeter fence. 

"We can't say for certain just what caused that hatch to go open. We haven't been able to verify (that)," he said. "We recommend vigilance and caution in this regard to those who fly T-33s." 

Peebles said the base's 8 Wing Flight Safety unit gathered information for Canada's Transportation Safety Board in case the TSB launched an investigation. 

The TSB, however, opted not to investigate, as did Transport Canada. Spokespeople for both agencies said the incident did not fall within their mandate. 

Roslin-area resident Kevin Moore, a friend of both the pilot and owner, photographed the takeoff. 

Reached yesterday by phone, he said he would not release the photos publicly because of the friendship. 

Moore, though, posted his witness account of the incident online.



He identified the pilot as Col. David Graben. 

"At approximately 20 feet (of ) altitude, the left armament bay door opened," wrote Moore. "The pilot made a split-second decision to abort the takeoff and aggresively put the airplane on the runway with a little less than 2,000 feet remaining. 

"It appears the left tip tank, then the possibly the right (wing) tip tank contacted the runway. The left tip tank split approximately one-third the way down from the leading edge, spilling fuel as the airplane roll down the runway." 

"The pilot exited from the cockpit with some assistance from a bystander who, apparently, hop -ped the fence," wrote Moore. "Fortunately, and most importantly, David was uninjured." 

He said it wasn't known if the plane could be flown again.


----------



## gaspasser (23 Jul 2009)

Again, I say, Good Work by All who responded to the accident.
Another pilot gets to fly again another day.   
Too bad the T-Bird might not...and I wish to add that the T-Bird had been on the ground by the hanger for about three weeks while the owner and pilots worked on them.  Funny bunch of guys too...if you're wondering how I know this...read my top line.  8)


----------

